# Dubia roach question.



## yodaxtreme545 (Oct 29, 2012)

Do any of you who have a colony of dubia roaches ever seperate the nymphs from adults? I've heard this go both ways. Some people do, some don't.


----------



## Rabid538 (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know why you would need to. Plus, for my colony it would take hours to pick them all out. I would never get them all.


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Oct 29, 2012)

Rabid538 said:


> I don't know why you would need to. Plus, for my colony it would take hours to pick them all out. I would never get them all.


Thanks. I agree because the babies also eat the adult frass. Just double checking to be sure. What size colony do you have? Oh, to seperate them, I'd use holy buckets method.


----------



## Rabid538 (Oct 29, 2012)

yodaxtreme545 said:


> Thanks. I agree because the babies also eat the adult frass. Just double checking to be sure. What size colony do you have? Oh, to seperate them, I'd use holy buckets method.


I'm not sure, it is probably around 500+. I hadn't thought of that method, that would work pretty well. You would have to keep doing it though everytime they laid more nymphs.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 29, 2012)

I think people that enjoy organizing would be the ones that separate the nymphs from adults.  I don't see how it would be especially efficient.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd see it as too much work just to have them die eventually.


----------



## Akai (Oct 30, 2012)

I think the people who separate their nymphs from the adults are mostly breeders who sell their excess stock.  They usually have a breeding colony bin and a feeder bin too.  I guess it makes it easier to separate their dubias for sale if your are selling nymphs from all different sizes to adults and breeding pairs etc.  I mean you see it all the time when you see breeders sell like a 1000 nymphs.  I can't even imagine counting that.  Some sellers have a method where they count a 100 dubia and weigh that and then multiply that weight by 10 and then adding a 10% overcount on top of that to make things easier when it comes down to sorting.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's how one guy separates them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZAiZJUHCEw


----------

